# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Popup bei Privater Nachricht (PM)

## noox

Die neue Forumsversion hatte den Header-Bereich gegenüber der alten Version insofern verändert, dass einige Dinge ganz oben sind, wo der Downhill-Rangers-Header ist. Dort war auch die Anzeige für die PM-Benachrichtigung. Diese habe ich bei der Umstellung entfernt.

Vermutlich lasse ich mir noch was einfallen, dass die irgendwo wieder reinkommt. Aber momentan gibt es sie noch nicht.

Da dadurch aber PMs teilweise nicht beachtet werden, habe ich jetzt die Popups für PMs für alle User aktiviert. Bei einem neuen PM bekommt man beim nächsten Besuch der Seite ein Popup  mit dem Hinweis zur PM angezeigt.

Ausschalten kann man das unter 

Kontrollzentrum (rechts oben) -> Einstellungen (links Mitte) -> Einstellungen ändern -> Popup-Nachricht bei einer neuen Privaten Nachricht.


Übrigens würde ich auch *dringend empfehlen die E-Mail-Benachrichtigung für PMs zu aktivieren*. Ist eine Einstellung darüber.

----------

